# Soon to be Onpoint Vizsla puppy owner from Ottawa



## mish2014 (Feb 28, 2014)

Hello, 

So glad I came across this forum. Just wanted to introduce ourselves. We are a family of 4 (our boys are teens). We are eagerly waiting to hear when our puppy will be conceived at this point lol! 

Yes, we are a tad bit excited but its been a long time coming. We lived in the city in homes with small yards so before adopting our pup we wanted to buy a house out in the country (now south of ottawa) with acreage and finally the time has come. So immediately last Fall we visited the folks at ONPOINT in Mallorytown to see their clan and we were so impressed! 

I see here in this forum others got their pups from there as well. So I am interested in communicating with those of you. 

We are newbies at this so any advice or info is much needed. 

I look forward to hearing from some of you. 

Tks, mish2014


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Welcome! Massively exciting times 

Use the search bar up on the right and look up: crate training, biting, zoomies, walking, whining at night, children... there is so much brilliant advice on here and you have to find a way to kill the time until your little guy arrives! Oh, and start making the most of being able to go out, go to the cinema, see friends who are precious about their homes, go out at lunchtime and don't go home till late. Things change totally but it's well worth it, my heart has grown to fit a vizsla in it.

I think I speak on behalf of the forum when I say we look forward to seeing the photos


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

"Bacchus"
Onpoint Puppy
now just over 5 months
Im curious too see pics of your puppy
Who are the Parents from onpoint?
Bacchus' parents are Sammy (Sam) and Peach


----------



## JasonLP (May 29, 2014)

I'm also awaiting an Onpoint pup =)


----------



## mish2014 (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi Trevor1000, 

Ma and pa are Hotshott and Nutsee. We pick up our bundle of joy June 28th

Thanks!!


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

Make sure you put up a few pics


----------

